# Doppio Coffee Warehouse - Kentish Town Road



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

More a place for looking at some serious machines a few grinders and a fair bit of brew kit etc as people are often asking if there is anywhere in that that London to see some kit. I think they have other "branches" as well I think.

They do a range of serious kit (ECM, CIMA & SAECO) some grinders, some Water softeners etc

plus Chemex, V60, Moka pots, knock boxes (nd some drawers) etc etc.

They do also do various coffee etc (take away & sit down)... and they roast as well.

tbf the coffee on offer wasn't too my taste - my flat white was a little harsh and very dark.

Many of the beans on offer were labelled with various levels of Robusta (30% Robusta on at least one, 20% on another)

I did buy a bag of 100% Arabica (a blend) to give them a chance (actually it is for someone else - but they do have a preference for darker than my taste)


----------



## expnor (Mar 18, 2018)

i have bought spares (small things like aeropress filters or moka pot gaskets) from here and while they do have a range of stuff the one time i tried to speak to them about the coffee beans they had on sale i was met with the most unfriendly and condescending tone imaginable, which has put me off a bit. ymmv of course, and i wouldn't want to condemn totally based on one experience.


----------

